# Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze



## DS-Angelsport

Hallo Boardies,​ 
Nun steht die Brandungszeit vor der Tür die Fische werden auch langsam wieder größer.​ 
Aus diesem Grunde möchten wir Euch unseren Service“Köderautomat“vorstellen.​Wenn Euch mal die Lust zum Angeln überfällt und Ihr keine Möglichkeit habt Watt-oder Seeringelwürmer zu bekommen,dann steht Euch unser Köderautomat zu Verfügung.*Der letzte vor der dänischen Grenze. *

Der Automat ist ständig frisch befüllt und wird regelmäßig gewartet.In Ihm findet Ihr Wattwürmer,Seeringelwürmer,Tauwürmer und auch Maden.​ 
Die Watt-und Seeringelwürmer sind in Kunststoffschachteln untergebracht, so das man Sie sehr gut transportieren kann.​ 
Der Automat ist von *Mo.-Fr. ab 18.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr* und am *Samstag von 13.00 bis 22.00 Uhr* für Euch geöffnet.Ihr müßt nur noch passendes Kleingeld mitbringen und schon steht Euch der Angeltour nichts mehr im Wege.Natürlich könnt Ihr auch bei uns Würmer vorbestellen und in unseren Geschäft in Flensburg-Weiche abholen.​ 
Wir bitten um Verständniss das wir nur telefonische Vorbestellungen annehmen.​ 
Wir wünschen allen Boardies schöne Angeltage und ein kräftiges Petri Heil.#6​ 

Mit sportlichen Gruß​ 



Team DS Angelsport​ 
www.dsangelsport.de​





​


Und hier findet Ihr tolle Hefte mit vielen guten Angelplätzen und prima Tips!​ 
http://www.dsangelsport.de/hefte/liveformular2.html​

DS Angelsport-Center​ 
Ochsenweg 72-74​ 
24941 Flensburg-Weiche​ 



Tel.-Nr.-0461/91514​ 



Fragen bitte an: service@dsangelsport.de​


----------



## Pete

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

super idee!!!...hoffentlich macht das auch andernorts schule (besonders im osten des landes)...wir hatten ende september schon kurz das vergnügen, als wir auf unsrer tour nach norge bei euch halt machten und kurz n büschen schnackten...


----------



## DS-Angelsport

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

@ Pete

wir hoffen Ihr hattet einen tolle Tour.
Auf ein Wiedersehen würden wir uns freuen.

Team DS Angelsport #h 

www.dsangelsport.de


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

Auf unserer Reise gen Norge, nutzten wir auch den "Köderservice" in Flensburg, wir bekamen zufälligerweise sogar noch "Privatbehandlung".... weil ich von diesem Automaten so fasziniert war hab ich den mal geknippst... in Bayern hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen! 



Und so sieht der aus


----------



## Pete

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

franzl...bei euch steht da höchstens bier drin....


----------



## DS-Angelsport

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

Ach ja,

morgens ist der Köderautomat auch schon ab *6.00 Uhr geöffnet.*
*Und Sonntags natürlich den ganzen Tag ,von 6.00 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr.*

Gruß

Team DS Angelsport






www.dsangelsport.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Köderautomat vor der dänischen Grenze*

Das is ja ne super Idee schade das der Automat so weit weg ist von meinen Angelstellen.  #t


----------

